# Size 11 Ions and Large Malavita Bindings



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

It depends from binding to binding.

Fun fact: Burton bindings sizing are based on normal boot size from any brand. So M bindings are for boots until 10.5 and L bindings are for boots after that size.

Another fun fact: Burton boots have all the miniaturized footprint which means that a size 11 boot will have the same footprint as a normal size 10 boot.

So if you ask me if the boot will fit on an M binding? Yes it might fit with no issue since I have a Burton boot size 10 on a medium Cartel binding and I still have a lot of strap available for a eventual bigger boot. 
Should you use the same concept for your Malavita bindings? Only testing it on the store you will be aware of it.
Just a remark: A process with malavitas is a freestyle setup. The Burton Ion's are freeride boots. You have a flex board with great freestyle bindings but then the boots are stiff for freeride which cancels a bit your setup.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep, size US11 Ions will work with Burton large bindings, however they're are better suited to Burton medium bindings. 

I made the same mistake with US11 Ions and large Genesis, so I sold the large and bought mediums. The gap between the boot toe-box and side of the binding is much better now.


----------



## shredderrr (Jan 31, 2018)

See a lot of posts about this and dealing with it now. Seems to me it's cropping up more and more with in between sizes. Wishing they would make a medium/L though I am tempted to ditch Burton bindings for something like flux that might size smaller. OR does re:flex fit a little more snugly vs est which defeats some of the channel benefits. My 11 Ions are definitely better in mediums, however the straps are smaller and the toe ramp loses some contact with the boot. I'm trying a reflex binding this week, but for est the larges are way way way too big for 11 in Burton.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

shredderrr said:


> My 11 Ions are definitely better in mediums, however the straps are smaller and the toe ramp loses some contact with the boot. I'm trying a reflex binding this week, but for est the larges are way way way too big for 11 in Burton.


If you are using straps from bindings as the Cartels, Genesis or any of the high end range of Burton, we are dealing with rubber straps not leather ones. they will form themselves to your boot format once they are tighten in.
Not sure what you mean by the toe ramp losing contact with the boot. The toe ramp is not supposed to have contact all the way to the tip of the boot. If you set it on the largest range, it will serve your size 11 boot. 

In terms of the toe ramp dont forget that Burton bindings size M are prepare to deal with boot sizes until size 11 or mondo size 29, that may not be with miniaturized footprint. 

So if you have a size 11 boot from Burton, that is equivalent to a size 10 or 10,5 from another brand and by their specs a M binding from Burton should be fine to deal with that boot size.

But in my opinion, not all the bindings do fit well with this logic if we are talking about bindings like the Burton Custom or the Burton Mission. But for high end bindings, this logic works with no issue.


----------

